# ¿Cómo puedo modificar el canal de distorsión de un Crate GX30M?



## miguelarellano (Nov 28, 2010)

Buenas, un saludo a todos los del foro, esta es mi primera publicación, tengo poco conocimiento de electrónica, ya he hecho modificaciones a pedales de efectos de guitarra, y ya fabrique un pedal DOD 250 el cual es muy sencillo.

Bueno luego del abre boca vamos al tema, tengo un amplificador un Crate GX30M, me gusta demasiado este ampli, pero solo utilizo el canal limpio ya que el overdriver no me gusta mucho su sonido, quisiera saber que me pueden recomendar para cambiar su sonido, si necesitan saber algo mas pregunten. 
Muchas gracias antes de todo por sus repuestas.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro.



miguelarellano dijo:


> ...si necesitan saber algo mas pregunten.


Y... Postear el esquemático estaría muy bien para empezar, junto con una descripción del sonido que esperás obtener (o mejor aún, el sonido de qué distorsión te gusta y el esquemático de esa).

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 28, 2010)

mmm deja a ver donde encuentro el esquema de este ampli jejejejeje y la distorcion que me gusta es el del proco rat ya pondre el esquema ese si lo tengo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2010)

El Rat podés encontrarle en Generalguitargadgets.com o en Tonepad.com.
Por desgracia, parte de ese efecto se basa en el LM308 que no es fácil de conseguir. Creo que la solución más accesible es que te armes ese pedal y uses el ampli en el canal limpio. Cuando quieras vender el ampli vas a tener menos problemas y en el próximo que te compres podés tener la misma distorsión 


Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2010)

El LM308 puede ser reemplazado por LF147, LF441, LS204, OP07C e incluso el TL071. de echo lo utilizan cuando tienen problema con ese ese  integrado en ese efecto, no tiene nada de especial, solo era un operacional de precisión pero muy viejo, por eso fue discontinuado ya que hay muchos que lo reemplazan sin nigún problema, entre otrso si no se utiliza la compensación de frecuencia estan el LM353 y el LM358 pero estos son dobles


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2010)

El 071 suena muy feo en el Rat (bueno, muy distinto al 308, más bien como un gato torturado), lo probé ya. No camina bien ninguno de los TL0X1, ni los de entrada BJT (eso es esperable).
No probé los OP07, no los había considerado siquiera, pero me suenan más interesantes para esto. Cuando tenga oportunidad/necesidad lo probaré.

De la línea LF/LS no puedo decir mucho, porque no las tengo muy usadas ni vistas.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 29, 2010)

mmm esa era una de las principales cosas por las cuales no me armaba uno, y bueno mi idea era que nonara mejor el overdriver de mi ampli porque de verdad suena feo su sonido es muy oscuro le falta color y dije el rat porque me gusta su sonido, el diagrama del ampli aun no lo encuentro en ningun lado, pero si hay algo que se le peude hacer al ampli para mejorar el sonido del overdriver les agradeceria porque si tendria otro sonido mas con el que jugar


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2010)

miguelarellano dijo:


> mmm esa era una de las principales cosas por las cuales no me armaba uno...


Es un efecto muy barato de armar, hacelo y si no conseguís el 308, probá los de la lista de Panda, que en general se consiguen y no son caros y es probable que alguno de esos ande bastante bien, si no perfecto. Un poco de experimentación siempre es buena...

Por otro lado, si tu ampli tiene un overdrive y lo que querés es una distorsión, vas muerto porque no son lo mismo. El over lo que hace es recortar la onda, la distorsión la deforma (y puede recortarla también).

Por acá podés encontrar el esquema, PCB y comentarios del RAT:
http://tonepad.com/project.asp?id=45
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/17-distortion/92-rodent
http://pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 29, 2010)

mmm bien es cierto lo que dices es una distorcion, entonces sabes algo de como hacer para darle mas color a el overdriver de mi ampli, y bueno armare tambien ese pedal jejejeje


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2010)

Primero que nada, buscá un overdrive que te satisfaga.
Después se compara el esquema de ese con el del tuyo y de ahí se arranca.

Si no resulta que estás totalmente enemistado con los overs... ¿De qué "coloreada" hablamos? Lo que buscás en ese caso es eliminar eso para reemplazarlo con otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 29, 2010)

bueno a mi siempre a gustado tambien el sonido del overdriver DOD 250, aunque este lo tengo, y otro que me gusta tambien es el boss od, el fulltone OCD V1.4 y el electro harmonix OD germaniun


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2010)

miguelarellano dijo:


> bueno a mi siempre a gustado tambien el sonido del overdriver DOD 250, aunque este lo tengo, y otro que me gusta tambien es el boss od, el fulltone OCD V1.4 y el electro harmonix OD germaniun


Ok, buscá esquemáticos y comparamos después para ver qué se puede hacer con ellos.

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 30, 2010)

esto es lo qu consegui del ocd 1.4V  http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/6807/ocdverov14torchy.png
 aun no e escontrado el esquema de mi amplificados, en un momento subire algunas fotos del amplificador

este es mi ampli Crate GX-30M


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2010)

El único OverDrive que hay ahí es el DOD. SI te fijás es un diseño más que simple, y probablemente ese no ande (o está contando con la corriente de la entrada no inversora del 741 para levantarle un poco la tensión)...

Como sea, verás que no son más que dos diodos recortando la señal. Ubicá el canal de distorsión de tu ampli y llevalo a algo similar.

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Nov 30, 2010)

ok hare eso mismo, una pregunta, en los amplificadores no puedo usar diodos de germanio? para cambiar los de silicio que tiene a ver el resultado?

a otra cosa, seria conveniente ir cambiando condensadores que tiene por condensadores de poliester a ver que tal el cambio de sonido? ya que esto funciona muy bien en los pedales


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2010)

Podés usar germanio o silicio para el recorte, eso no generará problemas en la enorme mayoría de los casos (OJO, hablamos de los diodos de señal nada más). Quedate con el que mejor te suene en el oído.

Lo del cambio de condensadores... Soy partidario de no arreglar lo que no está roto.
Los condensadores de poliester y otros tipos son tan fantásticos porque son, por un lado, más estables en cuanto a temperaturas (no varían tanto como los cerámicos) y por otro lado, se pueden conseguir con tolerancias mucho menores al ±20% que especifican en general los cerámicos.
Fuera de eso, lo único que cambia es el dieléctrico (aislante, en otras palabras) y eso no es de gran influencia en estas frecuencias tan bajas (audio).

Si así como está anda bien, no los toques. Si los cambiás y suena mejor, me alegro por tí, pero no los tocaría yo...

Saludos


----------



## miguelarellano (Dic 1, 2010)

a otra cosita con respecto a los diodos, puedo usar tambien los LED para el recorte? y gracias por su ayuda amigo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 1, 2010)

Sí, podés usar LEDs sin problemas en esa función (que sean rojos y de los comunes, nada de alto brillo o cosas especiales).

Saludos.


----------



## miguelarellano (Dic 1, 2010)

ok de verdad mil gracias amigo, voy a hacer esto en el fin de semana luego cuento que tal me resulto todo


----------

